# Does anyone out there Build custom large Vivs?



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering whether anyone knows of a supplier who can build custom vivs?

The reason I ask is that, at some point I will want a viv that measures approximately 6ft wide by 4ft deep by 3ft high that can also be dissassembled so as to move from house to house. The main criteria is that the larger sections can be split in two so as to move easily.

I would be happy to rig up the lighting etc myself.

Many thanks

Peter


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Try Lotus Nut mate, hes down south and very good to.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Try Lotus Nut mate, hes down south and very good to.


Cheers

I'll have a loook into that.

Pete


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Vivbuilder, online.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Vivbuilder, online.


DO NOT try them!

Deffo try Lotus Nut! He rules! : victory:


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad experiences with vivbuilder but Lotus Nut is fantastic and highly recomended...


----------



## Cosy Tortoises (Apr 18, 2008)

*Viv builders*

Cosy Lizards make vivariums to you requirements

Main Page @ cosylizards.bravehost.com - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## scottpeters (Apr 18, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone knows of a supplier who can build custom vivs?
> 
> ...


 yes no worries just email me [email protected]


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Cosy Tortoises said:


> Cosy Lizards make vivariums to you requirements
> 
> Main Page @ cosylizards.bravehost.com - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


 
JESUS, not being funny mate but you are very expensive!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

£1220 for the iggy viv, thats scandalous!!



you do have to buy 2 and stack them on top of each other right?


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do not go to cosy lizards, as 1 they are very expensive and 2 dont know what they are talking about.
A meshed viv for an iguana...i dont think so:bash:


----------



## sonic99 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all i was wondering what a rough price for a 4 x 2 x 2 viv would normally cost

many thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

where are you located Sonic?

North / North East your best bets are Markandwend or Exotic Reptile Housing.. down South your best bet is Lotus Nut..
They'll build one for you a lot cheaper than shop prices.. You can pay around £150 for one in the shops and they'll spank the pants off that price.


----------



## sonic99 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there located in Bristol my local pet shop is a right rip off try and avoid them if possible a found viv builder but i heard so many bad reviews from other people on forums,


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

has lotus nut got a website?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't think h has to be honest Weelad but there's a few threads kicking about that i've seen from people who've bought off him and have been happy enough


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Any nearish the nottingham area?


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

snap simon , im after a viv stack built to fit a gap i have.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

see look two potential customers for anyone closeish to nottingham! : victory:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

try mitch_reptiles_2008 he gave me a great quote and offered to deliver for a fee hes in chesterfield im in wolverhampton wich is really far


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you, ive pmd him


----------



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

If you can pick up in Essex then call Cold Blooded, they do custom vivs


----------

